# Haydn - String Quartet op. 20 #5 'Sun' (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As a quick taster here's the Quatuor Ebene






OK here goes a quick summary...my opinions as ever so dont shoot me!

Very Good
Doric ( better on 2nd listen)
Hagen
Medici
Hermes
Dekany
Medici
Szymanowski
Buchberger
Pelligrini
St. Lawrence

Very Impressive
Chiaroscuro
Lindsays
Daedalus
Kodaly
Dudok
Salomon
Fine Arts

*Special*
Jerusalem
Auryn
Emerson

*MY PICK*

Tatrai - This recording is something else. There's a flow, a style, a 'je ne sais quoi' about this one that I find so appealing. Love it! Detailed in a way that others aren't and frankly thouroughly engaging.


----------

